# amarok errore di compilazione[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

salve 

ho un problema nell'installazione di amarok che mi termina con un errore.. di questo tipo.

```
[ 92%] Built target amarok_containment_vertical

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-2.4.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3838:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2946:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1117:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  542:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1386:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1136:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/amarok-2.4.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/amarok-2.4.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.4.0/work/amarok-2.4.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/amarok-2.4.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.4.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/amarok-2.4.0:

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-2.4.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3838:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2946:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1117:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  542:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1386:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1136:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/amarok-2.4.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/amarok-2.4.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.4.0/work/amarok-2.4.0'

```

ho trovato un riferimento nel forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6900308.html?sid=d080b3dd25478fc90436d59745ddfb21  e qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-904946-start-0.html

grazie

----------

## Onip

l'errore vero è alcune righe più in alto. Quello è il messaggio che emerge ti da quando un'installazione si blocca per qualche motivo ed è praticamente di nessuna utilità

----------

## mattylux

ho risolto compilando la versione 2.4.3-r1

----------

